# Bison Ribeye Steaks



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought two Bison ribeye steaks...what's the best way for me to cook them, for flavor and tenderness?  They are for a special meal and I don't want to mess them up!


----------



## Selkie (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd grill them like any other steak, medium rare with a nice char on the outside. For me, grilling a steak and seasoning it with nothing more than salt and pepper is the absolutely best way to enjoy a flavorful piece of meat!

An indoor alternative is the 3-3-3-3 method using a cast iron skillet:

3 minutes on the first side in a sizzling hot CI skillet. (Turn on the vent hood fan if you have one.)
3 minutes on the second side.
3 minutes in a 350 F. oven.
3 minutes resting on a rack or plate before serving.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm with Selkie,  grilled is the way to go.  Keep it simple and enjoy the real flavor of the meat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks!  I do have some mesquite wood chips, does that sound good?


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 19, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks!  I do have some mesquite wood chips, does that sound good?




It does to me, what time is dinner?


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 19, 2010)

Not having access to a grill, I do them stovetop in a screaming hot pan.  

The BIG thing about bison as opposed to beef, is that if you cook them beyond medium, they become very dry and tough.  Rare to medium-rare is necessary.

We really love bison ribeye, and think you will, as well. 

Bon Appetit!


----------



## Alix (Oct 19, 2010)

Pack 'em up on dry ice and ship them up here! MMMMMMMMM! 

Do them just like any other steak, they cook the same way. Don't fuss much with flavoring them, they are very flavorful and don't need much enhancement at all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 20, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> It does to me, what time is dinner?


 

Saturday Afternoon/Evening, you can have Shrek's...he still can't chew.  Sauteed mushrooms and onions with roasted asparagus, that good for you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 20, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Not having access to a grill, I do them stovetop in a screaming hot pan.
> 
> The BIG thing about bison as opposed to beef, is that if you cook them beyond medium, they become very dry and tough. Rare to medium-rare is necessary.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, June!  I like rare anyway.  Any oil in the pan?


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 20, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Saturday Afternoon/Evening, you can have Shrek's...he still can't chew.  Sauteed mushrooms and onions with roasted asparagus, that good for you?




Sounds good to me... do you deliver?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 20, 2010)

Alix said:


> Pack 'em up on dry ice and ship them up here! MMMMMMMMM!
> 
> Do them just like any other steak, they cook the same way. Don't fuss much with flavoring them, they are very flavorful and don't need much enhancement at all.


 
Dry ice, heck, I can just set them out on the step tonight.  I know they are much leaner, so I was just wondering if there was anything special I should do.
 Besides eat them!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 20, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> Sounds good to me... do you deliver?


 
I was thinking you both could come out here, I'd even buy another steak! We could head up to Glacier and cook out!


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 20, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, June! I like rare anyway. Any oil in the pan?


 
I get the pan screaming hot, and then I film it with olive oil from my Misto.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 20, 2010)

That I can do!  Thanks!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't mind me.  I'll just sit here and drool.  

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 21, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> Don't mind me. I'll just sit here and drool.
> 
> Barbara


 
I wish I copuld mail you a bite...

I'll get a picture of the finished dish.


----------



## Matt Kay (Oct 21, 2010)

Umm....Are you gonna eat that?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2010)

Matt Kay said:


> Umm....Are you gonna eat that?


 
Umm...Yes, I believe so!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 23, 2010)

At about 7 am, I'm going to fire up the Weber, and feed it briquets until 11 am.  Meanwhile I will soak the mesquite chips and add them to the Weber, build up some good smoke and toss the rib eyes on. Then close the sucker up for a little bit, then flip them to sear the other side...adding the asparagus in foil at the same time.  Remove the steaks to warm oven, that has already produced some sourdough rolls and roasted yukon golds in mushrooms, garlic and onions.  Lemon sauce for the asparagus.  Serve and eat!  my delayed Birthday Dinner!


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2010)

PICTURES! We need to see pictures!


----------



## allin (Oct 23, 2010)

Bison rib eye steaks are a new twist to the usual steak night at home. Although the ingredient might be foreign to you, you can use the same methods of cooking or grilling a regular beef steak with a bison rib eye steak. The only difference is that bison rib eye steaks tend to taste better when they are cooked medium rare to rare, so keep this in mind.


----------



## Mark Webster (Oct 23, 2010)

Bison do produce great steaks. I know its been commented on before, but bison (even the Rib Eyes) does not contain the same percentage of fat that beef does, be sure not to overcook. Many times when I prepare lagrer cuts of bison I will either Bard or Lard the meat with additional fat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 23, 2010)

Mark Webster said:


> Bison do produce great steaks. I know its been commented on before, but bison (even the Rib Eyes) does not contain the same percentage of fat that beef does, be sure not to overcook. Many times when I prepare lagrer cuts of bison I will either Bard or Lard the meat with additional fat.


 
Bacon...I have bacon ready to go!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2010)

I found my camera cable, it was in the last place I looked!

Here WAS the finished product.  It's all gone now.  It was fantastic!

I also had a glass of Snake River Valley Sawtooth 2005 Syrah. That was okay, a bit burny going down.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2010)

*drool*


----------

